# Robcomet's Revell USS Enterprise In Box Review



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

This is the Revell model kit of the USS Enterprise from the new film Star Trek Into Darkness. I've endeavored to take as many pictures as I possibly can and I've also scanned in the instruction manual. I hope everyone here finds it useful. The pictures are all clickable links to my flickr site.

The box front:



Side of box:



Other side of box:



Finally opened the box:



A shot of the sprues in their sealed bags:



The instruction manual:



The decals sheet with an 18 inch ruler for comparison:



Sprue shot:


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

Side view shot of the sprue showing the angle of the nacelle struts:



Close up of the rear of the engineering hull:



Angled shot of the rear showing the nacelle strut join:



Sprue Shot:



Reverse sprue shot:



Nacelles:



Rear of the nacelles:



Stand and other parts:


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

Reverse of stand:



Loose piece:



Another sprue:



Reverse:



Saucer halves. Captain, there be gridlines here!



Inside of saucer halves:



Saucer top:



Saucer bottom:


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

Close up of lower saucer detail and windows:



Close of lower saucer neck join and raised detail:



Clear sprue 1:



Close up of nacelle bussard collector showing raised detail. I know it's a bit blurry but my camera didn't want to focus on the parts!



Clear sprue 2:



Deflector dish detail:



Nacelle end cap detail:





This seems to be an extremely well made kit and has been designed to be lit from the outset. I'll follow up with the instruction manual next.

Rob


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Thank you so much. My mouth is watering:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

Page 1



Pages 2 and 3 carry the usual Revell warnings and symbol guide. On to page 4.

Paint guide:



Page 5



Page 6



Page 7 - Upper saucer painting guide. Youch!



Page 8 - Lower saucer painting guide



Page 9



Page 10


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

Page 11



Page 12



Page 13



Page 14



Page 15



Page 16



Page 17



Page 18


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

Page 19



Page 20



Page 21



Page 22



Page 23



Page 24




I do like the fact that Revell give you the option of either painting the details or using their decals. I will be building 2 of these kits - one out of the box and one at a later date with aftermarket parts (hint hint) and fully lit. I do hope all you guys here find this useful!

Rob


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks Rob! Excellent pictures. And, that's quite the detailed instruction sheet.

Are you able to tell if they've corrected the odd "up-angle" of the saucer in the test shot?

Todd


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

I haven't cut the parts off the sprues yet to try and test fit it together. I'll see if i can do something in the next few hours and I'll post them.

Rob


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Nice review, thanks.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Yes, thanks!


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

That's one hell of a painting guide -- increments of 5%?! 
What are those 2 round insets that go inside the secondary hull in Step 14?

Great review so far!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Carl_G said:


> That's one hell of a painting guide -- increments of 5%?!
> What are those 2 round insets that go inside the secondary hull in Step 14?
> 
> Great review so far!


Carl,
I'm guessing they are structural support/spacer/ reinforcements


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Excellent photos, robcomet! Thank you. The only thing that bugs me about this kit is the lack of fan blades to go inside the bussards.


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

PixelMagic said:


> Excellent photos, robcomet! Thank you. The only thing that bugs me about this kit is the lack of fan blades to go inside the bussards.


There are two circular blue and black decals depicting the fan blades that are placed at the back of the bussards. I don't know how effective these will look when complete.

Rob


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

If they do not look good I am sure someone will offer a Photoetch alternative soon...


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

I hope someone does do aftermarket fan blades, because I want to spin them and light them on my version.


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

I'm good to you lot!

I did a test fit of some of the pieces just using the outer hull parts and attaching them purely with Tamiya tape. I did a basic clean up of the sprue gates and I have found that the plastic used is quite soft and can mark up. Also, the hull is slightly warped where the neck torpedo launcher is located. Here are my pics.







I only assembled one nacelle just to see how the alignment went. I did the head on view just to show off how it theoretically should look when completed.



Unsupported nacelle with no Tamiya tape used to attach it to the strut.



The nacelle strut attachment point. This has a sort of ridged effect inside but is also hollow to allow wiring to be placed. Sorry the photo's a bit blurred.



The struts. You can see the internal ridges better in this picture.



Neck connection.


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

Internal connection between neck and saucer. This is actually quite strong as there is a little tab at the point of the neck which is a complete pain to try and separate - I nearly broke the damn thing pulling it apart. Nice gap in the neck for led's, wiring etc.



Anything else you'd like to see, let me know.

Rob


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Having studied the CG model of this ship extensively, I would say this thing is pretty damn accurate. The only inaccuracies I can notice is the nacelle struts look a bit thicker to my eyes than they do on the CG model, and the area around the neck join to the saucer is missing some detail. Other than that, it's quite nice.


----------



## Prowler901 (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks for the great piccies, Rob. :thumbsup:

Looks like the saucer and nacelles line up correctly here.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks.... seems quite nice and to be well done. 

Making two fan blades would be super simple too. Just use the decal as a template to cut them out of thin sheet plastic, separate the blades, and glue them to some sort of hub, if so desired. Probably a half our job tops.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> Making two fan blades would be super simple too. Just use the decal as a template to cut them out of thin sheet plastic, separate the blades, and glue them to some sort of hub, if so desired. Probably a half our job tops.


No, not really. The JJprise fan blades are quite different from the TOS ones. They are bent at odd angles, and wouldn't be quick. Take a look...


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

PixelMagic said:


> No, not really. The JJprise fan blades are quite different from the TOS ones. They are bent at odd angles, and wouldn't be quick. Take a look...
> 
> http://www.foundation3d.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=36036&d=1265298315


I'll let the aftermarket experts sort that out. That's a bit beyond my comfort zone!

Rob


----------



## RICHjm (Jun 14, 2010)

PixelMagic what CG images are you referring to and where can they be found?


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

robcomet said:


> I've endeavored to take as many pictures as I possibly can and I've also scanned in the instruction manual.


Thanks for all the time and effort spent to share with the community


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hmmm actually they are not bent really they have a unique shape. They would take more time to cut out. Im not sure how much they will be visible. The structure ahead of them blocks out a lot and if you tint the clear part blue... without lights they wont show too much.


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

chiangkaishecky said:


> Thanks for all the time and effort spent to share with the community


More than happy to help! :wave:

Rob


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Your "photo essay" on the contents of that box is the most comprehensive one I have ever seen. It must have taken you quite some time! Thank you very much for being so thorough and giving us such a detailed look at this kit. It is really appreciated!!!


----------



## Sparky (Feb 21, 2004)

I would like to add my thanks for letting us take a really detailed look at this kit. Definitely appreciated. I had written of any chance that I would purchase one but from your photos it looks like a decent kit and could be fun to build. Perhaps like the NX-01 I'll warm up to the design. Again thanks for the look. Jim


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

RICHjm said:


> PixelMagic what CG images are you referring to and where can they be found?


You can see the build up of the CG model at this link...

http://www.foundation3d.com/forums/showthread.php?t=8314

It's about 98% accurate to ILM's model.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Great thread and thank you for your thoroughness. I must say I've not been a fan of this design in the past but for some reason seeing the orthos in the instruction sheet has turned my thinking around, if not 180 degrees at least 120 or so. She just looks more balanced than I'd thought she was before. Weird.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Trekkriffic said:


> Great thread and thank you for your thoroughness. I must say I've not been a fan of this design in the past but for some reason seeing the orthos in the instruction sheet has turned my thinking around, if not 180 degrees at least 120 or so. She just looks more balanced than I'd thought she was before. Weird.


That's because the JJPrise pretty much looks awesome from many angles, as long as you don't see the front of the secondary hull. That's where the design all goes wrong, and for some reasons ruins the rest. If you cover the front of the secondary hull and look at it, it looks beautiful.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

I like it--it's crazy, but very much a stylized version of the original. The kit looks great--obviously the misalignments in the earlier photos are not an intentional part of the design. It also looks like some of the clear parts are frosted--is that right?
I think the fan blades might be a job for 3D printing!


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

This kit looks very nice! However I'm not 100% familiar with the 'new movie' Enterprise.

Is this kit accurate to the 'new movie' Enterprise, as far as all the details and shapes?


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

I'm really pleased that a lot of people have found my posts helpful. I don't know if there is anything different between the 2009 and 2013 film Enterprises but in Into Darkness, she looked a lot more cohesive and didn't stick out like a sore thumb like she did in the 2009 film. Plus, they've done more "beauty" and "action" shots with her and it makes the film flow. Sounds weird but it's true.

Anyway, I'll start building hopefully in a day or so after finishing up one or two other bits and I'll keep you all informed.

Rob


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

crowe-t said:


> This kit looks very nice! However I'm not 100% familiar with the 'new movie' Enterprise.
> 
> Is this kit accurate to the 'new movie' Enterprise, as far as all the details and shapes?


It's very accurate except for a couple of small problems. One I've noticed is that the thrusters on the bottom of the saucer are too far inward, and should be on the outer edge of the saucer. Another is there are a couple of missing details at connecting points. There are two curved details missing around the neck where it joins with the saucer. Also, there are missing tear shaped details where the nacelles join with the pylons. The only other thing I've noticed so far is that the NCC-1701 decals for the secondary hull appear to be the wrong font.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Here is a video with nice references of the ILM model if you need them...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0i72CsaL2I#&t=0m40s


----------



## Borz666 (May 17, 2004)

What has impressed me the most with this kit is the fit! It is beautiful the way the bridge and lower sensor array go together. All the glueing surfaces are hidden and the fit is so perfect it ends up looking like a one piece mold. 

Also whilst dry fitting parts this version of the E (to my eyes) looks better and better .


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Though I am not a fan of this version of the Enterprise, the details in the kit are quite impressive. For those waiting for this kit, it should make a nice representation.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Thanks! Pleasantly surprised to see how involved and detailed this kit appears to be.


----------



## Uncle Protein (May 15, 2013)

Thanks very much indeed for taking time to post this excellent review. When this version of the Enterprise first appeared, I hated it but I have now grown to like it (same thing happened when ST:TNG first came out; hated the Enterprise D, but love it now).

Your review of the kit inspired me to buy this model; thanks very much again for your hard work!


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

This model kit is so nice that I very much wish they'd make a U.S.S. Kelvin model. I would be so excited. I love the Kelvin.


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Mild spoiler


In the course of the film the Enterprise gets a refit and gets a different impulse engine (at least that's what I spotted, there may be other changes too).

The model represents the Enterprise from the 2009 film and most of Into Darkness .
Room for an aftermarket impulse deck maybe?


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

portland182 said:


> Mild spoiler
> 
> 
> In the course of the film the Enterprise gets a refit and gets a different impulse engine (at least that's what I spotted, there may be other changes too).
> ...


I find it odd they would change the impulse deck but nothing else.


----------



## slingshot392 (Nov 27, 2008)

Good review and this really looks like a nice kit with well fitting parts. Can't wait to see your build of it.

I'm in my early 50s and I went to the first movie with a friend who is in her mid-20s and hadn't seen any of the Star Trek series or movies and didn't know anything about Star Trek and she thought the movie was great and really liked the Enterprise. A friend of my brother lives in Germany and his wife works with the movie theaters and I was able to obtain three different German Star Trek movie posters from the first movie, one of those would look nice framed with this model in front of it.


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

Just FYI, Evans Lighting came out with a lighting kit for the JJprise:

http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=50632

Looks pretty cool!


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

Carl_G said:


> Just FYI, Evans Lighting came out with a lighting kit for the JJprise:
> 
> http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=50632
> 
> Looks pretty cool!


I just went to this link you provided and the lighting looks very nice. I would rather have an external power source then the batteries inside the kit but otherwise the lighting looks great. Seeing it all lit makes this kit shine even more.


----------



## modelnut (Apr 19, 2000)

Looks like there is a lighting kit available: http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=50632

The trouble is that it is *$180*! _Oy_. Married people don't have that kind of money laying around for what is basically a toy. 

- Leelan


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey, people are shelling out pretty demented amounts of cash to get their 350 TOS-E's just right... *shrug*


----------



## Heero Kasshu (Dec 19, 2012)

Not worth 180$,

I just bought all the LEDs, flashers, and strip from various shops online and it cost me about 40 bucks.

I spent the money on the TOS light Kit for the spinning nacelles but I couldn't justify a huge about of money on the Revell one due to the fact that you really don't need that much I guess.

ELBOW GREASE IS THE ANSWER!


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Heero Kasshu said:


> Not worth 180$,
> 
> I just bought all the LEDs, flashers, and strip from various shops online and it cost me about 40 bucks.
> 
> ...


Make sure to do us a full tutorial on your lighting! $180.00 is WAY too expensive for me......

Rich


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

....Especially the 'double flash' nav lights....! I'd be interested in knowing just what chips, etc in how to do that!


----------



## Carl_G (Jun 30, 2012)

Haha, honestly my reaction was pretty similar... 

"wow, that looks pretty sweet-- HOW much?!"
*moonwalks to another website*


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

PixelMagic said:


> Excellent photos, robcomet! Thank you. The only thing that bugs me about this kit is the lack of fan blades to go inside the bussards.



Yeah, that's a BIGGIE!


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

*Aztec templates??*

so many threads on this model -- i have one on order.

has anyone confirmed whether there will be AZTEC VINYL TEMPLATES to help with painting?

if no, then i am tempted to either skip the aztec design OR buy the templates for AMT 22-inch refit enterprise and see if i can't make those work for saucer section, neck and main hull...not sure if there were any on engines that would cross over.

any info appreciated...i really wanna get this kit built and on the shelf before summer's over.

thanks.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I can tell you a resounding YES! there will be templates.

But like the rest of you, I have to get my hands on an actual kit before work can commence.

I wish I had an "in" at Revell, but I'm just one guy


----------



## drmcoy (Nov 18, 2004)

Lou -- don't give us that "just one guy" excuse! 

i will hold off on buying refit templates and pray you get yours done before labor day 

so, knowing that excellent templates are forthcoming, i gotta decide if i can drop $180 on the light kit -- i imagine it is NOT a "drop it in" outta the box kinda kit but requires you to solder a whole lotta wires and LEDs, which I am not too good at.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I can tell you a resounding YES! there will be templates.
> 
> But like the rest of you, I have to get my hands on an actual kit before work can commence.
> 
> I wish I had an "in" at Revell, but I'm just one guy


Do you have good reference for the aztec pattern? It's not the same as the refit. I can assist in providing reference if you need it.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Pixel,
I'm going by what I saw in the scan of the instructions, but I also am in possession of that prototype Enterprise made by QMX for the '09 movie, So I've got a pretty solid design idea. I just need to match it to the actual contours of the kit.

but please, if you have any additional info, I'd be happy to look at it


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Pixel,
> I'm going by what I saw in the scan of the instructions, but I also am in possession of that prototype Enterprise made by QMX for the '09 movie, So I've got a pretty solid design idea. I just need to match it to the actual contours of the kit.
> 
> but please, if you have any additional info, I'd be happy to look at it


I still have your email from when you helped me with my Optimus flame stencils. Is that still the correct email?


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

yup, that'll do


----------



## robcomet (May 25, 2004)

Lou, if you want the original 25mb (total size) scans of the instructions, let me know and I email them to you.

Rob


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Rob,
yes please.
PM me and I'll send you an address


----------



## sim369 (May 24, 2013)

Hi guys I have just register after looking ove some of the comments as I have just got his model so thought it would be good to discuss. 

The Aztec decals are something I am annoyed about as there isn't a decal with the model. There is a kind of template in the instructions which is good for reference but an actual size decal for the ship would have been good. 

How's everyone else getting on with the Aztec decals? I am planning to try and use tht guide with the instructions nd expand it to the actual size of the ship


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Nice review.

Can you tell me what the exact diameter of the saucer is?


----------

